# DragonFlyBSD Error updating repositories



## TrapDesuu (Jan 4, 2020)

Good evening, I am trying to install DragonFlyBSD. But when I type "pkg upgrade" after put connect to the user; I am answered with this.


```
Updating Avalon repository catalogue…
pkg: http://mirror-master.dragonflybsd.org/dports/dragonfly:4.0:x86:64/LATEST/meta.txz: No address record
pkg: repository Avalon has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://mirror-master.dragonflybsd.org/dports/dragonfly:4.0:x86:64/LATEST/packagesite.txz: No address record
pkg: Unable to update repository Avalon

Ups, looks like Avalon is not available at the moment.
```

I tried to add a public server in the "/etc / resolv.conf" file with "edit", always the same error message.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 5, 2020)

As the sign up email said, we do FreeBSD here but no derivates.


----------

